# Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2013)

Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story



> While announcing the new policy, Texas Department of Public Safety Director Steve McCraw insisted that the ban on aerial shootings had nothing to do with the October 2012 death of two Guatemalan immigrants, who were gunned down by troopers in helicopter while they were hiding in the back of a speeding pickup truck near La Joya.



Never mind Texasss wanting to secede ... The US should just throw them out of the Union.

But I'm sure the usual suspects will just love the thought of illegal immigration being a capital offense.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 24, 2013)

To bad they are banning it....


----------



## Noomi (Feb 24, 2013)

syrenn said:


> To bad they are banning it....



There is no need to shoot someone dead from a helicopter. Just because they may be illegal doesn't mean they deserve to die!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > To bad they are banning it....
> ...



dont cross the boarder illegally and dont get shot at..... its their choice.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 24, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Again, an illegal immigrant doesn't deserve to be shot. Detain them and deport them. They didn't kill anyone. Since when does killing them fit their crime?


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 24, 2013)

*TRESPASSERS WILL BE SHOT.*

trespasser will be shot - Google Search

Someone break into your home, you can legally shoot them. This country is my home.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 24, 2013)

> ACLU of Texas Executive Director Terri Burke welcomed the change, but faulted the Texas Legislature for not moving to force the policy earlier.
> 
> We were shocked. Were thrilled, but we were surprised, Burke said in a statement We hope that this decision is a step, if only a small one, toward ending the culture of violence that pervades enforcement of border security in Texas.



A sad reflection on Texas that such a policy had to be instituted at all.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 24, 2013)

*What Is Criminal Trespassing?*

By Jack S. Waverly, eHow Contributor 

The act of criminal trespassing is often known by other names such as negligent trespassing, unlawful access or sometimes* "breaking and entering." *It is when you *enter property not owned by you without the knowledge of the owner*. Criminal trespassing can be as simple as walking into a house unannounced, or walking behind a building; it can also involve robbery, vandalism or other crimes. Criminal trespassing is usually used as an underlying charge to other charges. 


trespasser will be shot - Google Search


----------



## syrenn (Feb 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I would prefer them dead at the border then alive and across the border, thank you very much. Gun turrets and a kill zone along the border.....works for me.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 24, 2013)

> Guatemalan immigrants, who were gunned down by troopers in helicopter while they were hiding in the back of a speeding pickup truck near La Joya.



That would be murder anywhere else, as the hiding immigrants clearly posed no threat to troopers in a helicopter: 



> State game wardens were the first to encounter the truck Thursday. After the driver refused to stop, they radioed for help and state police responded, according to Parks and Wildlife Department spokesman Mike Cox.
> 
> When the helicopter with a sharpshooter arrived, officers concluded that the truck appeared to be carrying a "typical covered drug load" on its bed and was travelling at reckless speeds, police said.
> 
> ...



In this or a similar incident, the state could be subject to a wrongful death lawsuit, as well as potential civil rights violations. Consequently, its remarkable this policy wasnt implemented long ago.


----------



## Grandma (Feb 25, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *TRESPASSERS WILL BE SHOT.*
> 
> trespasser will be shot - Google Search
> 
> Someone break into your home, you can legally shoot them. This country is my home.



It's my home too. Someone acts crazy enough they can be sent for evaluation. You're crazy enough.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Aw, man! That's the trouble with this country! Everything fun is getting illegal. And I had an Air Cobra on order (second amendment, arms in use by the military) just for this hunt.

Damn!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



So you support the murder of people who pose you no threat. 

How nice. How very conservative.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



how do you know they dont pose a threat?


----------



## Noomi (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



They do not pose a threat to you at the time they are shot and killed, do they?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...






again... how do you know they don't pose a threat? 





> The federal government has posted signs along a major interstate highway in Arizona, more than 100 miles north of the U.S.-Mexico border, warning travelers the area is unsafe because of drug and alien smugglers, and a local sheriff says Mexican drug cartels now control some parts of the state.
> 
> The signs were posted by the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) along a 60-mile stretch of Interstate 8 between Casa Grande and Gila Bend, a major east-west corridor linking Tucson and Phoenix with San Diego.
> 
> They warn travelers that they are entering an active drug and human smuggling area and they may encounter armed criminals and smuggling vehicles traveling at high rates of speed. Beginning less than 50 miles south of Phoenix, the signs encourage travelers to use public lands north of Interstate 8 and to call 911 if they see suspicious activity.


Signs in Arizona warn of smuggler dangers - Washington Times


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


True....once you shoot 'em and kill 'em, the threat no longer exists, and that's a good thing.

Good observation, all though it really doesn't take much thought to reach the conclusion.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Does an illegal immigrant pose a threat to you at the time they cross the border, when you reside comfortably in a home, three or four states away?

The answer is no, so please don't say they do.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 25, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



There IS no damned threat! If there is a serial killer operating in New South Wales, which is one state away from mine, does that killer pose a threat to me at that moment? NO THEY DON'T!


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

_"..that all men are created equal ..."_


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



of course they pose a threat. I take it you did not read that the government is posting warnings that they are a serious threat in AZ. 

so my answer is yes and the governments answer is yes.... they pose a serious threat.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The government is retarded to say that people who have committed no crime pose a threat. Even if they have committed a crime, it doesn't mean they pose a threat to anyone.
Just detain them and deport them. Seems you would rather them to sent back home in a body bag.

Makes me sick. America has a culture of death, and they love murdering people for no reason at all. How sick.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


How do you know that?

How do you know that so called "illegal immigrant" isn't actually a terrorist hell bent on attacking your area three or four states away?

And what about those citizens who may live in the area where that illegal crossed the border?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Prove it, that they are not a threat!

Again, how do you know without a doubt they are not a threat?

And, I could give a shit about "New South Wales", I give a shit about my fellow AMERICANS.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




oh.... so now the government is wrong? 

sorry... post signs that trespassers will be shot on site.  Post it in universal sigh language....  they cross... they get shot.  

we have a right to protect our boarders. If you want them let them infest your country.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Yeah, tell it to the families of our border agents who have been shot and killed, that there are no threats when they cross the border.

Gotta love libs, they deal in nothing but emotion......Common sense is not a valid trait in most of them, as we are now witnessing.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Due process.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



i have zero sympathy for anyone illegally crossing out boarder. If they are killed in the process of trying to do that....... fine with me, its the risk they took.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

_"...*life*, liberty and the pursuit of happiness..."_


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Due process.



post signs.... private property.... trespassers will be shot on site. 


that is all the due process criminals deserve.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

I certainly hope no one civilized from another country is reading this thread.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> I certainly hope no one civilized from another country is reading this thread.


Actually, there was just one here, who made the claim that she knows they are not threats, she had her ass handed to her, and now seems to have disappeared.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly hope no one civilized from another country is reading this thread.
> ...




she missed my post about them.... sad.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Talk about sad! Sad and preposterous to anyone who values life.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Talk about sad! Sad and preposterous to anyone who values life.




what makes you think i value criminals lives?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly hope no one civilized from another country is reading this thread.
> ...



Thanks for the recognition that she is civilized.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about sad! Sad and preposterous to anyone who values life.
> ...



I was speaking about those that do, not you.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Talk about sad! Sad and preposterous to anyone who values life.


I agree.....It truly is sad and preposterous whenever one of our border agents, or border area law enforcement personnel are murdered by those criminal bastards.

God speed to all of them!


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

If I believed in 'negging' (a ridiculous and childish practice), there are those here that deserve it.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about sad! Sad and preposterous to anyone who values life.
> ...




now now... lets not forget the everyday citizen who is in so much danger they government is posting warnings.....






syrenn said:


> > The federal government has posted signs along a major interstate highway in Arizona, more than 100 miles north of the U.S.-Mexico border, warning travelers the area is unsafe because of drug and alien smugglers, and a local sheriff says Mexican drug cartels now control some parts of the state.
> >
> > The signs were posted by the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) along a 60-mile stretch of Interstate 8 between Casa Grande and Gila Bend, a major east-west corridor linking Tucson and Phoenix with San Diego.
> >
> ...


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

You have an indefensible concept of what warrants the death penalty (if anything ever does).


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> If I believed in 'negging' (a ridiculous and childish practice), there are those here that deserve it.


Naaaaaah, Noomi is just ignorant, I wouldn't say childish.

But then, I would expect that someone who is not from this great country, would have trouble understanding the threats this great country faces, particularly with all the violence that is going on the other side of the border, and is making it's way here....You know, like the Brian Terry murder, and the violence that is spilling into areas like Laredo and such.

Soooooo, I don't see a neg on her horizon......She's just ignorant and mis-informed.....Obviously a typical trait of all libs, despite where they're from.

Sad, Really.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> You have an indefensible concept of what warrants the death penalty (if anything ever does).




i have no issue with shooting trespassers on site.....


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

_"...forgive us our trespasses..."_


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Yeah, yeah,....i'd say she's civilized.....Not very bright, but civilized just the same.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

How would one know from the air, or from any distance for that matter, that the person on the ground were really a non-citizen? How can it be justified, in such a situation, to shoot someone 'on sight'?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> _"...forgive us our trespasses..."_




I hope they have a bible with them in their last moments and think long and hard on that word


trespassing.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> How would one know from the air, or from any distance for that matter, that the person on the ground were really a non-citizen? How can it be justified, in such a situation, to shoot someone 'on sight'?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODERBqMlMd4]400 iLLEGAL ALIENS strolling across the border. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> How would one know from the air, or from any distance for that matter, that the person on the ground were really a non-citizen? How can it be justified, in such a situation, to shoot someone 'on sight'?


Well, ya' see, Helicopters are pretty cool,.....you can see from great distances while airborne, too include directly seeing criminal bastards cross borders and such......Hell, they even have what's called "Night Vision Technology", and can see criminal bastards crossing borders during pitch black darkness.

Ya' ought to do some research on it, it's pretty cool shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were not immigrants they were illegal immigrants in the act of breaking a crime. Your source is misleading.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



deport them so they can try again at a later date. Why do liberals like too waste money? OH that's right it's not their money they like wasting it's other peoples money they like too waste.
 you would have had a hard time when your fellow country men were exterminating the indigenous population


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Feb 25, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



WWJD?

So do you mean that wasting people is better than wasting money?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Why not start shooting before they cross the border? You know, 'preventive war', like Iraq.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Feb 25, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



So wasting people is better than wasting money?  Are you a Christian?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Good to see someone with a sense of humor.

That is meant to be funny, right?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Coloradomtnman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Why would you even ask that question? Obviously no.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Coloradomtnman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Are you fucking brain dead got your god damn head stuck up your ass?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Did I use one of those smiley icons?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Then, it is only the rest of us who are laughing at you. Can you seriously speak of 'exterminating the indigenous population' as if it were an event like clearing trees?
Come on, even you can't mean that!


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> To bad they are banning it....



Observe the English of a person who speaks like this.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Feb 25, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No.  Can you answer the question?


----------



## Papawx3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > To bad they are banning it....
> ...



Why bother shooting someone who's already dead?  That's really lame and lazy target practice.  Get yourself a real target, dude.  A moving one!   

Really though..Imo if those folks are crossing the border illegally they deserve to be shot.  Just try to enter other countries illegally and you'll get pretty much the same thing.  What's fair for one is fair for all.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

"Just try to enter other countries illegally and you'll get pretty much the same thing. What's fair for one is fair for all."

It greatly lightens the burden of America not to have to be better than barbaric countries that execute people without trial, or even arrest. 

Only totalitarian hell-holes shoot people for crossing an imaginary line, a mental demarcation. No civilized country does it. Certainly, none in Europe do. Canada doesn't.

Where has what America stood for gone?


----------



## Redbone (Feb 25, 2013)

Grandma said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *TRESPASSERS WILL BE SHOT.*
> ...



So says the captain of a sinking ship......crazy comment like that , you should get out of my home.. 
I have zero tolerance for criminals and for those that so ignorantly support those criminals.
Go live in the rat hole they created there and are fleeing from, then spout your bull.


----------



## Redbone (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> "Just try to enter other countries illegally and you'll get pretty much the same thing. What's fair for one is fair for all."
> 
> It greatly lightens the burden of America not to have to be better than barbaric countries that execute people without trial, or even arrest.
> 
> ...



I would say it has gone to hell just like people like you want. Perhaps you should support the Rule of Law, our Constitution and not be so damn gullible and PC.


----------



## Papawx3 (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> "Just try to enter other countries illegally and you'll get pretty much the same thing. What's fair for one is fair for all."
> 
> It greatly lightens the burden of America not to have to be better than barbaric countries that execute people without trial, or even arrest.
> 
> ...



So after arresting and detaining/imprisoning and then deporting folks they keep coming back illegally time and time again, where do you stop, realize that what you are presently doing isn't working, and change tactics to something that's a bit more of a 'permanent solution'?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Permanent solutions like, in the American spirit of liberty for all and generosity towards our fellowman, see to it that the situation in the country of origin improves so that the population feels a better choice than leaving, for example?


----------



## Papawx3 (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Permanent solutions like, in the American spirit of liberty for all and generosity towards our fellowman, see to it that the situation in the country of origin improves so that the population feels a better choice than leaving, for example?



So you are saying we should give away even more of our hard working taxpayer's money to every poor nation in the world?   Why don't these folks who are so intent on coming here illegally use their strength and resources to build their own country up?  Then they won't have to come here.  If they are still intent on coming here, how about trying to do it legally?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Papawx3 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Permanent solutions like, in the American spirit of liberty for all and generosity towards our fellowman, see to it that the situation in the country of origin improves so that the population feels a better choice than leaving, for example?
> ...



"...see to it..." does not mean fly in planes loaded with dollars.

That is not what is being said. That said, we could say 'security' is dearly expensive and that peace is cheaper than war. We could also say the revolutionary force in the world should be the American revolution, with what it stood for. Hoping that everyone is just going to follow the will of a big, rich country not even civilized enough to honor life is not solid policy. An example to aspire to must be set, not one to kneel to.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



As far as I know, crossing the border illegally is not a capital offense requiring the death penalty.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Interesting isn't it?  These represent the bulk of the people who would be put under the death penalty by supporters of this:


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> _"...forgive us our trespasses..."_



There are boatloads of meaning behind this phrase...particularly since many of those that support Texas' helicopter shootings call themselves Christians.


----------



## Zona (Feb 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



does this include children?  Infants?


----------



## Zona (Feb 25, 2013)

Papawx3 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > "Just try to enter other countries illegally and you'll get pretty much the same thing. What's fair for one is fair for all."
> ...


Nope. The way it is now makes us a lot of money. And really, we can't afford the cheap labor they give us.  $$$


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



"Ya jus' don lead 'em as much."


----------



## whitehall (Feb 25, 2013)

Funny how the left drops the word "illegal" when it is convenient.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 25, 2013)

Funny how if one speaks against something the right supports, one automatically becomes left.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 25, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Funny how the left drops the word "illegal" when it is convenient.


Well, it's much easier for them, than to actually admit that once they cross that border, they are nothing more than a common criminal, who should always be considered a threat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 25, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> I certainly hope no one civilized from another country is reading this thread.



I don't give a flying fuck Change that I hope so.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 25, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are we supposed to be upset because they were doing it, or because they were stopped?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll try to keep this short, because there are those who do not have a long attention span.
1. Entering the USA illegally for the first time is a misdemeanor, which is equivalent to possessing an joint of marijuana in Michigan. We do not shoot people for misdemeanors.
2. A person is not even guilty of a misdemeanor, until he has been tried, and convicted. 
3. To convict a person for a misdemeanor requires due process, according the Constitution on the USA.
4. The same people who scream that government can not be trusted, suddenly change their position by 180% when it comes to illegal immigrants. They want to give this same government, who is going to "take away our guns", the legal authority to shoot a person dead, without due process, for allegedly committing a misdemeanor.
5. Our present system is to apprehend them, try them, and after they are found guilty, deport them. On the second offense, assuming that there is enough room in prison (they make up the majority of prisoners, here in AZ), they are given up to 90 days. On the third offense, when found guilty, they may be given up to 10 years in the pen, more if there were any other crimes involved. The trial they get is something new, that most conservatives hate, because it was part of the Patriot Act, which infringes on people's rights. This act was the basis of  "operation Streamline", in which 8 federal courts have been dedicated to EXCLUSIVELY dealing with illegal immigrant deportations, at the expense of not being able to spend those resources on dealing with drug dealing and violent offenses. Under the provisions of Operation Streamline, up to 75 alleged immigrants are shackled together, and brought to court, where they get an average of 20 minutes to meet with an attorney, who tells them to plead guilty, in which case, if it is a first offense, they are sentenced to time served, and deported. if they plead "not Guilty", they are sent back to jail to await a trial date, which averages out to be maybe another 5 weeks.

I maintain that anyone who wants to give our government the legal right to shot unarmed people on sight without a trail, has not quite thought this whole situation through very carefully


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> ...


Around Charlotte they have had problem with illegals driving drunk going the wrong way and end up killing someone. What do they do too them? Deport'em.
That's why I say kill the illegal bastards.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 26, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Evn if they were a terrorist, they don't pose a threat at the time they cross the border. A terrorist on a plane to Australia right now doesn't pose a threat to me. In your mind, they do.



Wicked Jester said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Amusing how Australians can name more American states than an American can name Australian states. 

You Republicans don't give a shit about your fellow Americans. If you did, you would provide them all with decent health cover instead of letting them go broke from medical bills.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > _"...forgive us our trespasses..."_
> ...



If I enter your front gate and walk up to your door and knock, you do not have the right to shoot me. Unless I pose you a threat, you have no right to take my life.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


oh so you agree obama using drones is murder? obama assassinating U.S. Citizens is murder?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



Little bit extreme today aren't we?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 26, 2013)

Not only should we be shooting them from helicopters, but there should be chase vehicles to take trophies for the bounty offered.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Soooo, the terrorist who entered Washington after coming through our northern border, and was hauling enough explosives to take down the Golden Gate, was not a threat?

And, a terrorist or drug cartel member illegally entering, who is strapped to the nines, isn't a threat?.....Yeah, go tell that to Brian Terry's family, as well as the other border agents and law enforcement personnel who may be the ones who first encounter the criminal scum.

I also guess you would say that,  those terrorists on those planes on sept. 11, 2001 were NOT a threat to those souls in the twin towers while enroute to ramming them into the fucking buildings.....Nor were they a threat to anybody on the ground, had they decided to take them down into one or more more of the myriad of neighborhoods they fley over, while enroute to ram them into 3 buildings and an empty field.

Seriously, do you even think before you post?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2013)

> Evn if they were a terrorist, they don't pose a threat at the time they cross the border. A terrorist on a plane to Australia right now doesn't pose a threat to me. In your mind, they do.



Noomi that is completely insane!


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 26, 2013)

What's missing is agreed ground rules.

Before enforcing the policy of being shot on the spot, why not first develop military guarded prisons along the border so it's FAIR to have a policy that whoever is caught running around
the border prisons instead of going through the checkpoints WILL be shot on the spot.

Why not move all the capital cases and life sentences to populate prisons along the border where the military security can double as border patrol.  And the inmates who commit these crimes "trade places" with immigrant workers on the waiting list who then take their place as citizens to keep the population equalized. And the prisoners can serve a lifetime of labor to pay restitution to victims and to society, in place of exploited workers in sweatshops.



syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



We need to have a clear agreement on policy first, instead of randomly enforcing it like an instant death penalty without due process, such as policing high flight areas by building prisons, so it can be enforced by shooting unauthorized persons around the prison grounds.

And having people AGREE to go through established check points or programs in order to access assistance legally. So far we've sent mixed signals by having the Amnesty renewed and also not putting enough stipluations on the Dream Act and birthrights to avoid abuse.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Noomi: I disagree; the minute you enforce an action with INTENT of violating laws then you demean the integrity of law and authority.

If you break the law, you enforce the notion it's okay for others to break laws.

Why do you think there is such a crisis today with Government?
If the officials in govt do not uphold Constitutional checks, balances and limits,
then how can govt then ENFORCE laws and expect OTHER people to respect them?
If they don't do it either?

People have a collective influence on each other.
The more we AGREE to uphold and respect the laws,
it makes it easier for EVERYONE to correct and deter abuses.
The more people commit abuses and think it doesn't matter,
then everyone does that and the authority of law deteriorates.

Just look at kids in the classroom.
If the teacher lets one kid get out of hand, the others will think it's okay, too!
Soon you have a madhouse where no one respects the teacher.
And if the teacher breaks the same rules of the classroom,
what students are going to listen to that teacher?

The Golden Rule applies to all situations.
If you want rights, freedoms and laws enforced for yourself,
then you "vote" for this by upholding the same standards for yourself as others.

If you vote for apathy or selfish disregard, then you reinforce that in society and will attract people with the same attitude to take advantage of the freedom in the system.

If you vote for equal responsibility for law enforcement between people and govt,
you'd be surprised how much difference it makes when you petition or ask
for something to be corrected in order to comply with law, you are more likely
to be heard or at least influence people to start thinking in that direction.

I don't have the same access to money, media, or positions of power like big politicians.
But the fact I team up with other people where we work and put our own money
into programs that uphold the duties of govt, that has been our only weight
of authority, and the only reason people listened to us at all.  We can build a true consensus this way, where eventually govt reflects and respects the best interests of the country, not peer-pressure propoganda and party agenda that doesn't carry the full weight of the law.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Amusing how Australians can name more American states than an American can name Australian states..






That's because your country is a largely irrelevant, backwater also-ran. Be grateful we bother to include it on world maps at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> > Evn if they were a terrorist, they don't pose a threat at the time they cross the border. A terrorist on a plane to Australia right now doesn't pose a threat to me. In your mind, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi that is completely insane!






She's not one of the world's great thinkers. In fact, she barely qualifies as sentient.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 26, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every other state in the "Union" wants  to secede from this so called "Union". We don't like being told to accept foreigners, We  are  ALL  tired of being dictated  to whom to accept and morals we should have.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Every other state in the "Union" wants  to secede from this so called "Union". We don't like being told to accept foreigners, We  are  ALL  tired of being dictated  to whom to accept and morals we should have.






Did you read that to yourself before posting?


----------



## Noomi (Feb 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> > Evn if they were a terrorist, they don't pose a threat at the time they cross the border. A terrorist on a plane to Australia right now doesn't pose a threat to me. In your mind, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi that is completely insane!



A terrorist on a plane to Australia right now doesn't pose me a threat until they land in my country and start to plan an attack.

I have a different way of looking at things, I am not paranoid, and I am certainly not talking of 'bounties' on the dead people killed, like some are. Since when is it fun to glorify death?


----------



## Noomi (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Amusing how Australians can name more American states than an American can name Australian states..
> ...



At least our country has an economy that is the envy of all others. America is making itself irrelevant, and the more people insist on murdering illegal immigrants, the more we shall detest it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




Thats why you have millions of illegals trying to come into your country???????


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Since when is it fun to glorify death?





You do so on every thread about abortion.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > > Evn if they were a terrorist, they don't pose a threat at the time they cross the border. A terrorist on a plane to Australia right now doesn't pose a threat to me. In your mind, they do.
> ...






A barnyard chicken has a greater capacity for thinking ahead than you apparently do.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




Who is "we"? Some burger-flipper from the back of nowhere? Yeah, that really matters...


----------



## Noomi (Feb 27, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



If you refer to those on boats, you should know that it is not illegal to seek asylum by boat. More than 90% of those who arrive by boat are found to be genuine refugees.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I see things differently to you, that is all.

I know I have said a few nasty things, but I just don't understand how some people here could so happily cheer the deaths of people who simply entered a country without permission.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Irrelevant, how many millions do you have trying to make it's way into your country?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Nasty things? Don't you mean dumb things?


----------



## Noomi (Feb 27, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I do try and see things from the opposing side, and sometimes I do say stupid things that I look back on and wonder what the hell I was thinking.

But I stand by my opinion - an illegal immigrant doesn't pose a threat to you just because they crossed the border. They pose a threat to you only when they intend to do harm to you.
I am willing to admit that a terrorist is a threat to you if they cross the border.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 27, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I have no idea. But I know how annoying it is to have these people enter the country and steal your jobs - but I blame the people who employ them, and keep the fact they are illegal a secret.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...





> I have no idea.


There you have it folks proof that her country's economy is not as great as America's economy. If it was better than America's she would know if millkions of people we trying too come into the country. It would be in the news.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...





How nice for the ones that you don't leave bobbing off the coast until they die.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


It's not just the possible terrorist aspect.....There is also the Cartel aspect. There is also the aspect of those who are flleing justice in their home countries. We have no idea how many o these illegals may be murderers, rapists, child molesters, etc. There is also the  MS13 aspect, a gang that used to be an L.A. problem, and is now a country wide problem. They have established roots all over this country, and they are as violent as violent gets., and many innocent americans have been caught in their crosshairs. The majority of their members are illegals from El Salvador, and they actively recruit in Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras, and elsewhere down there. They are not coming here for jobs, they are coming here to make money through various crimes, and will kill anybody who gets in their way......Another aspect that always seems to get lost in the fray, is that it's estimated that up to 75% of the monies made by illegals, is sent back to their home countries, meaning those monies are forever lost, and no longer a part of Americas economy.....We're are talking about a LOT of money.....It's a huge probem....And yes, the employers do deserve blame, just as much a blame as our government not securing those borders, or vehemently enforcing our immigration laws....And that also goes for those who come here, let their visas or work permits expire, and just disappear into the sunset.

So, yes, every illegal who crosses our borders has to be considered a threat, period!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Very good post Jester and I don't think you can make it any clearer than that. I am glad you touched on the financial aspect of that, a good number of these illegals are not interested in staying here and becoming Americans, and they sent most of their money back to their families in their home countries to build a home there. That is money the economy is losing, nobody ever talks about that.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


The perfect example of what is going on regarding the monies aspect, is just over the hills from us in the San Fernando Valley...The entire valley used to be the model of successful suburbia. It was established by veterans returning from WW2, who used their benefits to buy homes. Businesses like GM, Lockheed, Rocketdyne, and many others established roots there. It truly was Brady Bunchville.....Nowadays, it's like any third world country hovel, in part due due to section 8 and unscrupulous landlords who could care less who they rent too, as long as they get that state government stipend....What you see, is 15-20 illegals cramming themselves into these apartments and homes, that are designed for 1-4 people......Basically, an illegal can live for 50 bucks a month rent, whatever their food may cost, and the rest of what they make is sent back to their home countries.

Funny thing is, is you have all the bleeding hearts claiming, but, but, but, they are contributing to the economy by paying sales tax on their purchases, yada yada yada......No they're not, because they send far more monies out of here then they are paying in sales taxes, and whatnot....It's a ludicrous argument, and a dangerous argument, seeing as so many politicians, particularly in this bastion of liberal lunacy, are running around cackling like hens that it's a valid argument.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



The illegals only spend the bare minimum when they are here, they go on food stamps, cash aid, section 8 etc whatever they are entitled to, and in the mean time most of their cash goes home to Mexico or wherever they are from. My ex girlfriends father was an illegal from Mexico, the guy worked like 2 or 3 jobs and made a decent salary but they lived in a shithole apartment with no car, used clothes from the Salvation army and on food stamps while he sent most of his cash to Mexico. Thats the routine.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I probably don't even need to ask this, but did they also use local hospital emergency room doctors as their private family physicians?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



All I know is my ex and her family rarely went to any kind of Doctor unless it was an emergency and they never went to a dentist until she was a teenager. Going for medical help was a last resort for her and her family. Like I said man the illegals get by on the bare bones here but they are buying up farms and chalets in Mexico, and we get played in the process. Her father owns a huge farm in Mexico where he currently lives.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

Kinda makes you think we should maybe control our borders.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Kinda makes you think we should maybe control our borders.



The will isn't there, you have to stand up to the Hispanics because they will accuse you of racism if you even speak of locking down the borders. But in the case of illegals from Haiti or somewhere the illegals say send their Black asses back, I've seen this before.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

We are all to blame for not holding our elected representatives to their Consitutional obligations.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> We are all to blame for not holding our elected representatives to their Consitutional obligations.



Yes, we are.


----------



## AmyNation (Feb 27, 2013)

And someone said anti-immigrant sentiment was something I was imagining.  I'll have to direct them to this thread.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 27, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Did Australia fall into a recession? Nope. We saved ourselves from the GFC when our government handed us all free money to do with as we pleased. Such a thing would never have happened in the US - the conservatives would be opposed to it.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That was the old government, which we are likely to have back come September. 
I don't imagine you conservatives would much care about children drowning at sea because your government refuses to help them.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I don't imagine you conservatives would much care about children drowning at sea because your government refuses to help them.





Is that what you imagine? Maybe you should consider where your *sick* little imagination comes from and do something to correct yourself. In the meantime, get your little jerkwater country in order before worrying about your betters.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Free money? Where did your government get this free money? From America?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Actually, it was done, by both Bush and Obama, and it miserably failed.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 27, 2013)

Interesting that Texasss had to pass a law against shooting illegals from the air.

Makes one wonder who its still legal for them to shoot from the air. 

god, what a friggin smelly hell hole Texasss is. Wish they'd make good on their threat to secede but its only a very small minority that doesn't depend on gov handouts so they're not going anywhere.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Free money? where did this free money come from?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> And someone said anti-immigrant sentiment was something I was imagining.  I'll have to direct them to this thread.



I don't have a problem with "immigrants" who come here using the proper channels, I do have a problem with people who sneak in and don't have any real business being here, yes.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 28, 2013)

syrenn said:


> how do you know they dont pose a threat?[/COLOR]



Yippeeeee.
I'll start shooting at Americans in Indonesia...just in case they pose a threat.

Would that be fair?


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 28, 2013)

Grandma said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *TRESPASSERS WILL BE SHOT.*
> ...



Some one break into your home, you call for some one to pick them up and send them for evaluations?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

Indofred said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know they dont pose a threat?[/COLOR]
> ...



Are the Americans in Indonesia running drugs, starting gangs and cartels, sucking your system dry from welfare moneys, driving drunk and raping young girls? if they are, by all means feel free to shoot them, but most Americans that do go to Indonesia are tourists with cash that help your economy and you know it. Shooting them hurts you more than anything.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 28, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



This is something someone who is very blood thirsty would say.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 28, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *What Is Criminal Trespassing?*
> 
> By Jack S. Waverly, eHow Contributor
> 
> ...



Your position is logically falacious.  The analogy doesn't work. The two things are not comparable.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 28, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



How do you know they do? Is it first shoot and ask questions later? Very nice.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 28, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> ...


It is not a crime for which the punishment is death. Anyone who would shoot them for illegally entering the US would be breaking the law.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Don't people who enter Mexico illegally get shot at?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 28, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don' think so.  Highly doubt it.  I don't think any country does it.  If you have proof that any country shoots people who are smuggling themselves across the border, please share it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Fair enough, however Mexicos laws are very stiff for people who enter that country illegally.




> Under the Mexican law, illegal immigration is a felony, punishable by up to two years in prison. Immigrants who are deported and attempt to re-enter can be imprisoned for 10 years. Visa violators can be sentenced to six-year terms. Mexicans who help illegal immigrants are considered criminals



Read more: Mexico's illegals laws tougher than Arizona's - Washington Times 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

I found several threads that say Afghanistan shoots illegals on site, but nothing official in their policy that says that.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 28, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap! There goes my summer vacation! I bought a new AR, a new ice chest, camo and everything!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Indofred said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know they dont pose a threat?[/COLOR]
> ...





You won't do anything of the sort because you know what would happen.


----------



## tjvh (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > To bad they are banning it....
> ...



Even though many of them are toting backpacks full of drugs destined to *kill Americans.* I disagree. Any other civilized Nation would shoot people crossing its borders with illegal substances strapped to their backs, why should America be any different, or held to a different standard?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Again, an illegal immigrant doesn't deserve to be shot. Detain them and deport them.



Or take the Obama approach and give them welfare for life and automatic citizenship...


----------



## tjvh (Feb 28, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So it would seem: Family Security Matters
From the link: "Besides the news media's overall silence on illegal immigrants being terrorized, robbed and killed by Mexican authorities, the Obama Administration and US lawmakers are equally silent."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *TRESPASSERS WILL BE SHOT.*
> 
> trespasser will be shot - Google Search
> 
> Someone break into your home, you can legally shoot them. This country is my home.



Here in the Peoples Republic, if someone breaks into my home, I'm legally required to let them shoot me.

California is "victims rights" state, we have the right to be a victim - it's our only right....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Aw, man! That's the trouble with this country! Everything fun is getting illegal. And I had an Air Cobra on order (second amendment, arms in use by the military)



Pick it up and carry it, motherfucker.

Sorry, COMRADE motherfucker.



> just for this hunt.
> 
> Damn!



Stupid is as leftist does...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> So you support the murder of people who pose you no threat.



Murder?

Murder is the illegal killing of a human.

Remember, because the holy sacrament of abortion is the LEGAL killing of a human, it is not murder.

Same principle applies here.



> How nice. How very conservative.



I have an idea, why don't you have them stay at your house, on your dime? You can pay their transport to Ireland or wherever it is you are...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> _"..that all men are created equal ..."_



_"....but go down hill from their...."_


----------



## Trajan (Feb 28, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...





your thread title,( like your sanity) is a lie, or lets say questionable and no,  I don't care what raw story called it. they didn't shoot at the illegals,  according to a link sppting your slobbering partisan dishonesty....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

Coloradomtnman said:


> WWJD?
> 
> So do you mean that wasting people is better than wasting money?



What would Josef Stalin do? 

Isn't your goal to be more like Uncle Joe?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> And someone said anti-immigrant sentiment was something I was imagining.  I'll have to direct them to this thread.



Again you conveniently forget the "illegal" part.

It's patently dishonest to claim that opposition to illegal immigration is "anti-immigrant."

democrats support and promote illegal immigration as a means for more democrat votes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Yippeeeee.
> I'll start shooting at Americans in Indonesia...just in case they pose a threat.
> 
> Would that be fair?



Yes, and please do. Make it clear where Indonesia stands.

Do you get a lot of Americans crossing into Indonesia illegally?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Yippeeeee.
> ...



Most Americans that go to Indonesia are tourists with alot of cash and they help that economy, and he knows that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > And someone said anti-immigrant sentiment was something I was imagining.  I'll have to direct them to this thread.
> ...



I hate it when people do that, when people complain about illegals nobody is talking about the refugee from Haiti or the guy from Korea who came here through all the legal channels.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

Has the thread gone on long enough that we can be honest now?

Texas never had a "shoot on sight" policy, nor was that the case here.

We had a vehicle that crossed an international border and was fleeing law enforcement at speeds in excess of 80. As already pointed out, this is an area rife with cartel activity. 

Was it necessary to shoot the driver? I don't know, neither does Dudley or Noomy. Was it *REASONABLE* to shoot the driver? Most definitely. If you crash an international border and are being chased by a dozen cop cars and a helicopter, fucking pull over.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Has the thread gone on long enough that we can be honest now?
> 
> Texas never had a "shoot on sight" policy, nor was that the case here.
> 
> ...



Peoples attitudes about our border policy and about illegal immigration in general astound the fuck out of me. To most other countries what you said is common knowledge, but here its an alien concept.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll tell you what. Let's ask the NRA what they think about this issue. If they agree that we should give the federal government the right to ignore due process, trial by jury, and the rest of the Constitution, while simaltaniously giving them the legal authority to kill unarmed people without a trial on sight, who are allegededly committing the misdemenor of illegal entry into the uSA...well, then, I'll get on board too!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I'll tell you what. Let's ask the NRA what they think about this issue. If they agree that we should give the federal government the right to ignore due process, trial by jury, and the rest of the Constitution, while simaltaniously giving them the legal authority to kill unarmed people without a trial on sight, who are allegededly committing the misdemenor of illegal entry into the uSA...whell, then, I'll.... get on board too!



Look, you're a leftist - thus a lying cocksucker by nature.

But what you post is pure fiction with no relation to the case at all. The vehicle was in flight, the Law Enforcement agencies were in hot pursuit. They were guilty of felony evading arrest and assault on a peace officer by the chase. IF you lead police on a high speed chase, that alone is a felony and you will be charged with endangering the lives of the peace officers chasing you.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 28, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now if texas was to secede and were able to make their own laws regarding immigration and protecting there borders, you can bet that avenue would be plugged up tight.


----------



## AmyNation (Feb 28, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > And someone said anti-immigrant sentiment was something I was imagining.  I'll have to direct them to this thread.
> ...



I did not forget the illegal part. In this country we have this thing called innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I did not forget the illegal part. In this country we have this thing called innocent until proven guilty.



BWAHAHAHA

Did Truthmatters hack Amy's account?

A truck crossed the border in the middle of the desert. Texas law enforcement gets on their tail and red lights them, they take off, pushing a flatbed over 80 on dirt roads.

Just what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 28, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Which "civilized" nations currently do what you suggest?


----------



## AmyNation (Feb 28, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I did not forget the illegal part. In this country we have this thing called innocent until proven guilty.
> ...



I'm talking about people in this thread advocating for the murder of suspected illegals. You know, people who have not been arrested, had a trial and found guilty of anything. 

Shooting men women and children from the air, because you're fairly certain they aren't legal immigrants is one of the most insane ideas I've ever read on here, and there are people advocating for it!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I'm talking about people in this thread advocating for the murder of suspected illegals.



It was not "murder," and you know it.

Suspects in flight at high speed might just get shot. 



> You know, people who have not been arrested, had a trial and found guilty of anything.



So, if a suspect goes on a high speed chase, the cops are not allowed any response at all?

Can they at least call Dear Leader to kill them with a drone?



> Shooting men women and children from the air, because you're fairly certain they aren't legal immigrants is one of the most insane ideas I've ever read on here, and there are people advocating for it!



They shot them from the air because they violated the border and refused to yield to attempts by law enforcement to stop them.

Your position is utter bullshit, and I think you know it. No matter how much you want to promote illegal immigration, this was a criminal situation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



They want to live here? Do the right thing otherwise be treated like a criminal.
In Charlotte they have had major problems with illegals that would get drunk and go out and cause a wreck that would kill innocent American citizens including women and children.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Why can't he shoot Americans? How does he know one of them isn't a rapist or a terrorist?
If you can shoot someone because you think they pose a threat, why can't we?

Oh wait. I forgot. Its okay for Americans to kill whomever they please, but not okay for anyone to kill precious Americans.

I get it. Carry on.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 28, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what they are doing, its what they MIGHT be doing, remember?

You guys are saying its okay to shoot Mexicans because they might pose a threat, well, how does one know if that American tourist doesn't pose a threat? Should probably assume he is dangerous and kill him before he hurts someone.

Fair is fair.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




Because if he does he knows he will die soon after. More to the real point, Americans in Indonesia are almost never there as illegal immigrants. Those that are should be persecuted according to Indonesian law. 

Is it time for you to emote more now?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> You guys are saying its okay to shoot Mexicans because they might pose a threat, .





I don't see anyone saying that. And not all illegal immigrants are Mexican, you bigot.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are saying its okay to shoot Mexicans because they might pose a threat, .
> ...



Okay, but are not many of them crossing the border from Mexico?


----------



## Noomi (Feb 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, so if he kills an American, believing that person to be a threat, Americans will get angry and kill him.
But if you guys kill illegal immigrants, its perfectly acceptable because they MUST pose a threat seeing they were in the country illegally.

Do you guys ever stop to listen to yourselves?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




We do share a long border with Mexico. People from lots of countries enter the US over that border. Being Mexican does NOT equate to being an illegal alien, you bigot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Okay, but are not many of them crossing the border from Mexico?



More ignorance.

The Southern border with Mexico is the entry point for a whole host of people. Guatemalans, Hondurans, Nicaraguans, Salvadorians, etc.

Mexico blames much of IT'S illegal immigration  on the USA due to other countries using Mexico as a gateway to the USA.

It's not really entirely true, because despite early ignorant claims, Mexico is NOT third world, and offers a huge improvement over the lives they live in their native lands.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Oh, so if he kills an American, believing that person to be a threat, Americans will get angry and kill him.
> But if you guys kill illegal immigrants, its perfectly acceptable because they MUST pose a threat seeing they were in the country illegally.
> 
> Do you guys ever stop to listen to yourselves?



Mexico is welcome to launch a military strike on the USA. Actually, I think that would solve a LOT of problems.

We should have annexed Mexico ages ago, so such an attack would be a prime opportunity.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Oh, so if he kills an American, believing that person to be a threat, Americans will get angry and kill him.






Most likely.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Oh, so if he kills an American, believing that person to be a threat, Americans will get angry and kill him.
> But if you guys kill illegal immigrants, its perfectly acceptable because they MUST pose a threat seeing they were in the country illegally.






I never said anything about killing illegal immigrants, but I notice in your example that you did NOT specify an American being in Indonesia illegally. 

Are you stupid, dishonest, or both?


----------



## earlycuyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, first, you posted this with a slant attempting to stir crap. Here is a NY times article explaining just a little why the poor fellows were shot-

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/28/u...trooper-in-helicopter-shot-at-truck.html?_r=0

LA JOYA, Tex. (AP)  A Texas state trooper who fired on a pickup truck from a helicopter during a deadly chase through the desert was trying to disable the vehicle and suspected that it was being used to smuggle drugs, the authorities said. 

Now, it is a bad idea for cops to be shooting anyone from an air craft. That crap only works on the movies, but, in the same instance, cops on the border are the most hated, neglected and abused of any in the country. Its largely due to people of your type who are not really so much outraged by the act as just trying to get brownie points on message boards.


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2013)

Sarah Palin does it for animals.  Isn't that how Republicans view minorities?  As animals?


Caught On Tape: Republican Says the Poor Breed Like Animals


----------



## earlycuyler (Feb 28, 2013)

rdean said:


> Sarah Palin does it for animals.  Isn't that how Republicans view minorities?  As animals?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J50-fimhM-U
> 
> Caught On Tape: Republican Says the Poor Breed Like Animals



Saaad you.


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Palin does it for animals.  Isn't that how Republicans view minorities?  As animals?
> ...



I just repeat what Republicans say.  It's not possible for me to think this stuff up.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 28, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Texas bans shooting immigrants from helicopters.



Damn, and I had two more tags to fill on this year's license.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



OMG manufactured drama!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 28, 2013)

rdean said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Nooooooo, you repeat loony liberal nonsense, that your loony liberal handlers TELL you to repeat,.......hence, anything you post is dismissed as pure BS.

It was that way over on the now defunct MSNBC board, just as it is on this board.

Face it, you're a clown, nothing more......The epitomy of a Bozo troll, whose loony liberal views are as significant as the steaming turd our dog laid out on the lawn this morning.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 1, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so if he kills an American, believing that person to be a threat, Americans will get angry and kill him.
> ...



Are you okay with an American being killed if they are in a country illegally?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...





Read what I wrote, stupid.


----------



## earlycuyler (Mar 1, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It happens though. The way the article is presented makes it sound as if snipers just fly around zapping illegals. Thats just not the case. As a matter of fact, what the shooter did was wrong and all the other LE agency's said as much. On the other hand, imagine your self as a cop, and sitting there day in and day out watching a bank get robbed, and being told you are not allowed to do anything but shout "STOP" at the bank robbers while getting rocks thrown at you, shot t or flagrantly ignored. Its a nasty job that the LE's are only allowed to show up for.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 1, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



If he wants to shoot at people who help his countries economy, go for it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 1, 2013)

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Americans are not in Indonesia illegally, the whole comparison is garbage. If you want to shoot at tourists with legitimate visas go for it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2013)

Indofred said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know they dont pose a threat?[/COLOR]
> ...



Most Americans are completely ignorant and have no idea that our government is responsible for the atrocity that occurred in East Timor.  If you see the CIA or any economic hit-man in country, sure, take 'em out.  You can be sure they are only there to incite more "_terrorism._"

After all, "_terrorism_" is good for business, right?  The more terrorism your nation produces, the more likely we are to send in troops, which will be good for our military-industrial-complex.  If you don't want that, you have to nip it in the bud.  Best to keep an eye on your intelligence services to see if those Americans make contact; it would be a shame to take out innocent tourists.  If the good people of Pakistan had kept a closer eye on their ISI, drones wouldn't be raining down on their nation now.  Generally though, most Americans that can afford to travel to the South Pacific aren't going to chose Indonesia as their first or even second choice as a tourist destination unless they have family there.


----------

